# selling/rehomeing puppies with no vaccinations, and selling them for hundreds?



## BeagleJackRussellmom (Jul 3, 2013)

Hello, I a new member but i wanted to ask this question because of a "purchase" of a puppy I just recently got from CL. (I have been looking for a new puppy since my older dog passed on). The lady "breeder" said that this pup was the last one left from the litter. She was selling this litter at six weeks old, she said she had a hard time selling this puppy because he was a male. She had already sold the other puppies( which were all females) to new owners and she said that she sold them for 300.00 each. 
These puppies are Jack Russell/ beagle crosses, so they aren't even purebred. They didn't have any shots, haven't been de wormed so i thought that since i had to get him to the vet to get utd on shots that he wasen't really worth forking out 300.00 for. So i asked the lady if she would just give me the male for free because she had trouble finding him a home. She said that she needed something (money of course) because she didn't want to give the puppy away for free because she was scared of him being used for dog fighting bait or snake food. 
So i told her then that i would schedule an appointment with my vet and bring him to the vet as soon a possible to show that i wouldn't feed him to a snake or dog, and she still wouldn't give me him, so i said that i would give her fifty bucks and she took it! It's so sad... I swear some people.....
Anyway, I brought him to the vet yesterday and my vet said that he was a sound puppy, completely healthy, and had no worms or parasites and he just go started on heart guard. I just want to know what is wrong with people that want to sell mutts, and puppies that are six weeks with no vaccinations for hundreds of dollars. Are they just being greedy, or do they sincerely want the pups to go to good homes so they rack up the price? 

Here is a picure of the puppy btw, his name is Wizard.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If they actually cared about the puppies, they would have them dewormed and get their first set of shots, AT LEAST. (If they really cared about puppies, they wouldn't be breeding mixes with no health testing in the first place.) That woman was just a greedy jerk breeding and selling puppies irresponsibly.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

He is lovely  

In all bluntness though, the reason people sell 6 week old cross bred puppies without any worming, vaccs etc, is because people buy them instead of going to a good breeder or shelter. Like yourself. The reason you or anyone who goes to BYB's such as this lady is irrelevent, bespecially to her, she couldn't care less, you yourself saw that. You answered your own question when you said they were unwormed, unvacc and all she wanted was SOME form of money. Its all about the money. $50 was better than nothing.

No decent person would sell a pup like that. 

And for the person buying these puppies - even though they LOVE their new pup and treat them like gold, they still pave the way for that lady and many many others to sell more 6 week old puppies at a profit, unvacc and unwormed. At 6 weeks of age. People want a pup when THEY want a pup these days and these people know it. Money money money.

I'm not saying you are a bad person and your puppy is way better off with you by the sounds of it, but the facts speak for themselves. Supply and demand.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

The trouble is that these people will continue to do it as long as there is a market, and I don't mean to be too harsh here..... But you're the market. Selling pups at six weeks with no vaccinations is absolutely irresponsible, but they don't do it unless someone is wiling to pay them and although you paid less your $50 lets her know that there is still a market, even for males.

That said, whats done is done. All you can do now is give him a great life, he's very cute by the way.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, like others said, people will buy them. Why wouldn't an unscrupulous person feel free to sell puppies that probably cost them very little if every time they were rewarded cash for it?


----------



## BeagleJackRussellmom (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep i totally get what you all are saying, I was not even looking for a puppy when i got him. My friend showed him to me because he knew i was looking for a small breed dog. I was just looking for a companion animal and my thought that this pup would end up in a shelter or someone else that might breed him and do the same thing this lady is doing. But yes, you are all way right about the pups being byb creations and i will never do this dumb thing again. Thank you guys for not totally ripping me apart for doing this though. This whole process just irked me a lot because the lady didn't seem to care about him. To be honest i really didn't know what a BYB was until i meet this lady. Both of my older dogs were strays, so i never actually bought a puppy before. Again, I just felt bad for this pup and wanted to get him away from her, but i suppose, i just added to the problem in doing so... But i know better now. thanks to all that replied!


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

They're just being greedy/


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My nephew and his girlfriend became backyard breeders of their Pits, against our suggestions. Then ended up with 10 nice puppies, with no certificates, but otherwise healthy and taken care of with first shots, etc. They tried selling the puppies at $500 a piece, seeing profits of $5000. They sold 5 pups and had to give away or take a loss on the other 5, ending up $1000 in the hole for food, medical, etc.

We weren't happy that they did this, but we were happy that their greed resulted in an expensive failure.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Even though I do not like BYB...
I think if OP tries to justify getting a puppy for free...
There is also serious problems attached to OP.

Takes money to care for pets... And I don't believe in a *free* life because since its free... It most likely gets abused more than a life one paid an arm and a leg for.

A eg. I use for hubby to make a point..
I called the pain of the wallet.
Say a guy pick up a chair at flea market for $12...
He then pick up another chair at a designer place for $1200....
You think if his house caught fire...
Will he feel more loss for the $12 or that $1200 chair if insurance don't cover both???

= why one needs to put a value to that precious life so it don't get abused...
Or taken lightly.

More money invested... More pain felt.

Again... If OP is truely an animal lover...
He/she would never ask for any pets for free.
(Do what they preached)

========================================

July 9th add.

Lol... sorry but I can't feel how people who buy off CL feels as "I" am NOT an "enabler"...
Eg..:lie:
#1) since I don't believe in puppymill, I don't buy from puppy mill.
= Guilt-free (have no connection to the deed) and can't be called a "Hypocrite" (plain and simple, true!)

http://www.examiner.com/article/craigslist-poses-significant-threat-to-dogs-many-end-up-puppy-mills

#2) Same with that non-believe in BYB practices... hence I don't buy from BYB...
= Guilt-free (have no connection to the deed) and can't be called a "Hypocrite" (plain and simple, true!)
:lie:
#3) I don't believe in CL where CL is also a location where BOTH puppymills & PLUS BYB also sells their (unsellable pups or leftover pups whatever etc...) so I don't buy from CL
= Guilt-free (have no connection to the deed) and can't be called a "Hypocrite" (plain and simple, true!)
:lie:
++ #4) Not to mention I don't support *free* puppies sold as BAITS
Two kinds of baits.
One... the food for the pythons kind.
Two... as a bait dog for dog fighting rings.

http://www.examiner.com/article/free-bait-dog-on-craigslist

http://www.veggieboards.com/t/134961/guy-getting-free-dogs-for-bait-dogs

^^^Think you the above offenders would like to pay mucho bucks for their dogs / puppies???
(And I am not the only one who supports $$$ attached to pets for these JIC scenarios... CL rulebooks, people advertising their pets on CL are advised to do what??? Attach a "sum" to their pups right???)
:flypig:
= Guilt-free (have no connection to the deed) and can't be called a "Hypocrite" (plain and simple, true!)

I don't have any "guilty feelings to all I said above and I believe in what I say.

***"if" you KNOW how to read.
(Then protocal says... DO NOT GIVE PETS FOR FREE on CL. Unless the main reason is to give it away even free = mian directive "get rid of dog to no matter WHO")
Abuses is mentioned above... till if you are a dog lover (last lines)... 
just like you should not support puppymills...
There is simply a "right" & a "wrong" to CL's protocol.:rockon:

Hypocritical much???
Not me though... I am not connected in anyways shape or form to CL, puppymills or BYB.
Thankyou very much.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

hueyeats - I got Sam for free and I expected him to be free - so I am not a true animal lover? Kayla was heavily discounted as well. I dont think a blanket rule fits on that one.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I sort of resent the implication that I would value an animal I paid for more than one I got for free :/. Or value an animal I paid a lot for more than one I paid a little for. I agree that charging a fee may weed out some undesirables, but other than that, if someone would value their dog more if they paid more for him, they shouldn't have a dog. Living creatures are in a whole different category than material possessions, IMO.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you kidding, hueyeats? My $25 and $40 mutts are worth as much as the next guy's $1000 German Shepherd and I treat all my dogs like practical royalty. I find that a little offensive as well. I definitely looked at some free dogs on CL as well and didn't expect to give them lesser treatment if I were to choose them.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

And, if you were to go purely on monetary value, of my dogs, the one I paid the least for is worth the most. Penny was found as a dumped puppy, so free, Toby I paid $80 for at the shelter (but got $75 back after proof of neuter), and Moose. . .well, his owners basically paid me to take him . They paid for his food for several months. So, um, yeah.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I sort of resent the implication that I would value an animal I paid for more than one I got for free :/. Or value an animal I paid a lot for more than one I paid a little for. I agree that charging a fee may weed out some undesirables, but other than that, if someone would value their dog more if they paid more for him, they shouldn't have a dog. Living creatures are in a whole different category than material possessions, IMO.


Ditto, and this is so freaking arbitrary. 

I paid 150.00 for Jack - a health tested, titled in performance and conformation dog. His son (also titled on both ends, and health tested) was free. Kylie was free. Thud was free. Bug was free. WTF is this ignorance that is being spouted?

Oh as for monetary value? Um. Well. Bug's a purebred Boston but has health issues - but she came spayed/completely utd on vet work. Jack and Frost are obviously worth a TON more than I paid for them, especially the free one. Thud and Kylie were free, and have basically no monetary value, but Thud's probably got a solid two grand worth of vet care in him at this point.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Add me to the list of people you've offended, Hueyeats. I've had two pets as an adult, a stray cat I got for free and a dog from a responsible breeder I paid $1500 for. Do you actually think I love or value my dog more because I paid for her? That is one of the most insulting things I've ever read.

OP, I'm glad you understand what people said about buying puppies from breeders like the one you encountered. Responsible breeders do charge for their puppies (often quite a bit), but that money helps them recoup some of the expense of testing and proving their breeding dogs. My dog was born to parents who had been tested according to the breed club guidelines (I can look up her parents results in OFFA), almost every dog in her 5 generation pedigree is titles, and came to me (at 5 1/2 months) with all her shots except rabies and wormed. She's not "worth" more because that, but her breeder is trying to do everything she can to produce puppies that are healthy and an improvement on the previous generation.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

hueyeats said:


> Again... If OP is truely an animal lover...
> He/she would never ask for any pets for free.
> (Do what they preached)


Ridiculous.

I paid $150 for Aleu. Let me be honest with you, she was not worth it. 
We do not have even HALF the relationship Diesel and I have.
I pulled him out of the trash.

It's not putting more value on a lie because of price, it's being sensible. This woman had NO business charging for these puppies at all, except for a rehoming fee to turn off people who would use them as bait dogs, and $300 a piece of excessive beyond all reason for a BYB mutt. 


Personally, the only time I'm paying for a mutt is an adoption fee. Doesn't mean I value their life any less.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

You will often see animals listed on craigslist requiring a small rehoming fee. But I believe $300 is a bit high, and I think this lady was just trying to make money. These puppies didn't even have shots, so it's not like she actually spent any money on them that she is trying to reimburse herself for. Sounds just plain greedy and irresponsible to me. And I have no idea why she said it was so hard to sell a male puppy as opposed to a female. 

But regardless, your puppy is adorable


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it's odd to expect less of a price based on whether the puppy had vaccines before. Regardless of the vaccinations it may or may not already have had, a six week old puppy is going to need vet visits and vaccine boosters. If it's healthy at the time of purchase, why do previous vaccines make a difference to the price? 

And the idea that a pet is more or less likely to be well cared for and loved based on its purchase price is laughable. I can't even tell you how common it is for people to lay out a HUGE wad of cash for a fancy puppy and then skimp on their care because they spent so much for it and essentially don't have any money left. People are either going to value their pet and its care or not, IME it has very little to do with how much they paid for it in the first place.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

*I just want to know what is wrong with people that want to sell mutts, and puppies that are six weeks with no vaccinations for hundreds of dollars. Are they just being greedy, or do they sincerely want the pups to go to good homes so they rack up the price? *

simple because people will buy them...

The one idiot neighbor got into the mix breed breeding for money.. she was breeding the rare long hair pugs, 1300 a pop, limited on adult dogs she tried another mix terriers with doxies and well she was stuck with the whole litter as no one would buy them. She never did them again... and unfortunately they all just vanished along with the parents as the parents of the labs did too.

simple because people will buy them....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

sassafras said:


> I think it's odd to expect less of a price based on whether the puppy had vaccines before. Regardless of the vaccinations it may or may not already have had, a six week old puppy is going to need vet visits and vaccine boosters. If it's healthy at the time of purchase, why do previous vaccines make a difference to the price?


For me this is only something that comes into play when thinking about things like Craigslist rehomes. It's not that I'm trying to limit my expense since, yes, I'm going to be outlaying about the same, regardless, it's about the fact that the person giving zero vet care is, very likely, doing so to maximize their profit - which is what I want not to do, from my personal, ethical, standpoint. I mean, truthfully I'd likely just not purchase from one of those people if they were ASKING, rather than haggling with them, but it's a principals thing, not a matter of economics on my end.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Yeah I think it's more of... the puppy's not even been vaccinated. What are they needing this money for.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

You can add me to the list of people that are offended by hueyeats' ramblings. 

I refuse to pay for any of my animals, except in the case of adoption fees from ACTUAL shelters/rescues. All of my cats have been free (some kijiji listed....sort of like CL but for Canada) and my old girl a few back was free and cost me over $5,000.00 in the five years I owned her for only vet bills. I believe that if you're looking to rehome your pet, you shouldn't expect anything except for the best home possible. 

To say that the price you pay for an animal directly coincides with the care the receive/value associated with them is absolute rubbish and by far one of the more ridiculous things I've seen you put up here. Get a grip. I guess I shouldn't expect more from anyone who uses the example of furniture to relate to the value of animals.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I actually paid significantly more for my "rescue" dogs than the dog I purchased. It confuses me because now I don't know who to love more.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I've had free dogs, next to free dogs, and pricey purebreds. The price tag on any of them had nothing to do with how I felt about them.

Sam was cheaper than the rescues I was looking at through the rescue. He came with vet care and his shots as well as the knowledge that his mother was getting spayed ASAP. I felt pretty good about the whole thing and don't feel I supported a BYB at all. The mother's owner made a mistake and I'm sure he lost a lot of money on that litter of 13 pups. I love him to pieces and wouldn't love him more if I'd spent every cent I have on him.

And yeah, the people on CL who charge hundreds of dollars for pups without papers or vaccines...they do it because they can. There will always be someone out there who will pay it and as long as there is, they will continue doing it.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

sassafras said:


> I actually paid significantly more for my "rescue" dogs than the dog I purchased. It confuses me because now I don't know who to love more.


I paid $300 for my rescue dog. Now I know why I love her so much. FINALLY THE WORLD MAKES SENSE.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Pg #1 added.

Hah!:rockon:
Like I care!


----------



## JustDucky (Jun 19, 2013)

BeagleJackRussellmom said:


> She said that she needed something (money of course) because she didn't want to give the puppy away for free because she was scared of him being used for dog fighting bait or snake food.


Wow, I'm really surprised by the responses in this thread. What the puppy's "breeder" said is correct. People _do_ take "free to good home" animals and use them for snake food or fighting bait (or, in some cases, to sell for animal testing). And the people with those kinds of intentions don't advertise it. They lie and claim they want a pet.

I can't speak to the $300 a puppy price but it *was not* greedy for her to require enough money to make her animal cost prohibitive for use as reticulated python food.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

JustDucky said:


> Wow, I'm really surprised by the responses in this thread. What the puppy's "breeder" said is correct. People _do_ take "free to good home" animals and use them for snake food or fighting bait (or, in some cases, to sell for animal testing). And the people with those kinds of intentions don't advertise it. They lie and claim they want a pet.
> 
> I can't speak to the $300 a puppy price but it *was not* greedy for her to require enough money to make her animal cost prohibitive for use as reticulated python food.


Yes, people absolutely need to charge enough to keep the snake feeders and dog fighters away. Generally, if you charge more than a rabbit costs (idk, $20? $30? from a pet store--I've seen them go for $5 from 4H breeders), they'll go look elsewhere. But asking $300 was excessive. The $50 they settled on was reasonable for an unvetted puppy. That's about what the labs pay so that amount should keep bunchers away as well. 

And, hueyeats, saying that you should charge enough to weed out the riffraff is not the same as saying that a dog lover will value their dog more if they pay $500 for it instead of $50. If someone would value their pet based on how much they paid, they shouldn't have a pet.


----------



## JustDucky (Jun 19, 2013)

Willowy said:


> The $50 they settled on was reasonable for an unvetted puppy.


I'd actually recommend $75 for dogs weighing over 15 lbs. Larger snakes (or snakes that are being power fed) can eat more than one rabbit in a sitting. 

ETA - Something else that people should keep in mind: A few years ago I was at my vet's office and one of his techs was noticeably upset. I asked her what was wrong and she told me that they had just put a ferret down. Seems the life saving care the little guy needed would have run up a $250 (or $350? it's been a few years) vet bill. The owners said it would be cheaper to just get a new one.

I am _absolutely_ not saying that anyone here would ever do something like that. But those folks do exist.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Willowy said:


> Yes, people absolutely need to charge enough to keep the snake feeders and dog fighters away. Generally, if you charge more than a rabbit costs (idk, $20? $30? from a pet store--I've seen them go for $5 from 4H breeders), they'll go look elsewhere. But asking $300 was excessive. The $50 they settled on was reasonable for an unvetted puppy. That's about what the labs pay so that amount should keep bunchers away as well.
> 
> And, hueyeats, saying that you should charge enough to weed out the riffraff is not the same as saying that a dog lover will value their dog more if they pay $500 for it instead of $50. If someone would value their pet based on how much they paid, they shouldn't have a pet.


Why I use a "chair" as example.
And abuse is used... didn't ask that question about "if" someone would love that dog more if that person paid $0.
But stressed "if" you are a pet lover... you would NOT support the *free* in CL.

Again... Like I say again. 
I am not "guilty" of being a hypocrite here.
I don't & won't touch CL, Puppymills or BYB.

Again... I am NOT one of the % indirectly or even directly to cause the CL economy to go round...
You know... like even buying 1X from puppy mill is like indirectly contributing to the "fund" (economy) that will enterprise the next round of "abuses" etc...

= Practise what YOU preached.
Simple as that.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

How is taking a free dog supporting anything? Maybe puppies/kittens from a litter, because it reinforces the idea that it's easy to find homes, might as well not spay your dog/cat! But taking a free adult pet, or a puppy/kitten from someone not the mother's owner, well, I'm fine with that, it's just like getting a pet from the shelter or streets, just skipping a step. Nobody's being supported by giving animals away free. 

And, yeah, there are people who value their pets based on how much they paid. But obviously, no matter how much they paid, there's always going to be a time when vet bills get to be more than that amount. So it's not like charging more will protect the pets from those kinds of people. (I will say that ferrets do not recover well. I would be disinclined to do any kind of surgery on any ferret over 4, and under that only if I could be fairly well guaranteed that the weezel would make a full recovery. But treating the common ferret old-age diseases with surgery is usually an exercise in futility and frustration, and only causes the ferret more suffering)


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Indirectly supporting the mentality of "hey, if you can do it (get dog for free)... the baitdog people can do it too!".
How is the dog person posting on CL going to know who is who???
And where are the lines "defined"???

Sure... wanna keep the *free* pets going??
Believe in it (You can, hey, YOUR opinion not mine).
I sure don't (My opinion & I am rigid in my beliefs say I don't do drugs, won't support people who do... will believe in hanging people who deals drugs to minors like in Singapore, my culture... NO bluring of greys, very Black & White beliefs).
Not even in the slightest bit.

http://www.examiner.com/article/free-bait-dog-on-craigslist

Again.
Pratice what you preach.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Quite honestly, I don't think most people who list free pets on craigslist much care what happens to them. Just saves them the bullet or the gas to the shelter/far enough away to dump the pets.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^True that!

Why some commentors say...
To avoid all problems... don't even think to "rehome" if you truely loved the dog.
(True meaning of a forever loved home; and a dog's life is already "Oh way" too short.)

And then what about the "pet flippers" (use dogs to make money)???
Occasionally you will come across some post where someone buys a puppy for say $50... then the buyer will turn around to re"home" (sell) that same dog for $300???

CL is unfortunately filled with scams.
And humans are the sole ones without the heart (cold hearted creatures to treat another life so).
Yah... Pooor dogs indeed.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Someone else mentioned to CL the dog.
http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/187034-plz-help.html
(Just an example... and there are many many more of eg. people who can't keep their dogs and probably will "dissapear" from this forum secretly, silently...)
See... why even exposed that poor dog to heartbreak when you have all those promises you can't keep???
(That forever home????)

I think like marriage, if you want to totally invest yourself in that love.
It should be a love of "no matter what".
Till death do us part... like Roman & our family (we promised).

Why if humans actually practices what we preached, keeps all our promises to our dogs...
Those dogs with these times invested will never be wasted...
Even if but for that 10-15+ years of that short life!!!

Who even needs CL or shelters then???
Live by example of being "loyal" to YOUR dog till the end...
One human example of love at a time???


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

:laugh: Just LOL


----------



## Wyn2004xx (Feb 12, 2021)

Hi I'm not sure how to do this but here's something I need advice on!!!. So I have a friend named dom and his dog just had a litter and he sold my dad a puppy for $500 without being vaccinated, wormed, etc but he sold the rest of the pups for $300 and he's still asking me for $50 from the pup that I forgot to give him. Shouldn't he be paying my dad $150 back because my dad got overcharged?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This thread is over seven years old and I'm closing it to future replies to avoid confusion. The original poster and most of the participants are no longer active on this forum, and sadly that means you're not likely to get many responses. I urge you to post a new thread of your own - from the homepage, go to "full forum listing" at the top of the list of recommended posts, then select the forum you wish to post in (General Dog Forum is a good place for this topic), and you'll see a red "Start Discussion" button towards the top right of page, just below the image banner and search bar.

Hope that helps!


----------

